# vr6 12v to 24v engine swap?



## vrSpoon95 (Jan 31, 2005)

getting a mk4 jetta with a 12v thinking about swapping a 24v engine into it, my question is whats need for the swap i'm assuming the trans is no big deal but what about the ecu? im looking to swapping a r32 head on and doing a n/a build.


----------



## vrSpoon95 (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok when swaping a 24v it becomes a little tricky

many have asked can i just put on a 2.8L 24v head on my 2.8L 12v block, the answer is no

so that means that its going to have be a swap of the block and head

the mounts ofcourse will line up

if you plan to also do the 6spd 02M swap then the original driveshafts from the 5spd 02J will not fit into the 6spd box and the spindles will also be different (can anyone confirm the spindles??)

its a lot of trouble for 25hp and 1 more gear, i understand if youre gonna boost it, the 24v are better for boost but just for N/A power i don't think its worth the trouble


as far as the R32 head i haven't done enough research to comment on this

hope this helps partially with your questions
:thumbup:


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

what about the r32 head onto the 24v block? will it fit? because i know from experience that the 24v head wont fit on the 12v block.. does anyone know about this.. im sure someone already has a thread on this but i cannot find it for the life of me.:banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes R32 head fits on 2.8 24v block, but you need to use the r32 manifold, fuel rail and injectors.


----------

